# Làm thế nào để chọn đúng sữa rửa mặt trị mụn cho da dầu ?



## thuhoai (14/6/18)

*Da dầu là 1 trong 2 loại da "khó chiều" nhất. Để lựa chọn sữa rửa mặt trị mụn cho da dầu tốt nhất bạn nên tìm loại có thành phần Salicylic Acid hoặc các thành phần từ thiên nhiên không chứa xà phòng,... để làm sạch, ngừa mụn, giảm viêm cho da nhé!*

Da dầu là nhóm da thường xuyên tiết nhiều bã nhờn, soi gương thấy bóng mặt, loại da này thường có lỗ chân lông to và dễ bị nổi mụn, nặng hơn nữa là dễ bị viêm da khiến bạn kém tự tin mỗi khi bước ra ngoài. Sữa rửa mặt hàng ngày đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc giúp da làm sạch bã nhờn, giảm mụn và cho bạn cảm giác thông thoáng khoan khoái hơn. Việc làm thế nào để chọn đúng sữa rửa mặt trị mụn cho da dầu là bước đầu tiên rất quan trọng vì loại sữa rửa mặt được chọn sẽ phải khắc phục được những nhược điểm mà nhóm da dầu mang lại.

*Cách chọn đúng sữa rửa mặt trị mụn cho da dầu*
Với nhóm da dầu các chuyên gia da liễu thường khuyên bạn nên chọn những loại sữa rửa mặt chứa axit salicylic để vừa làm sạch da vừa ngăn ngừa mụn phát triển và giảm viêm nhiễm.

_

_
_Cách chọn đúng sữa rửa mặt trị mụn cho da dầu_​Tuy nhiên không phải sữa rửa mặt chứa axit salicylic nào cũng phù hợp với bạn nên bạn cũng đừng bỏ qua các sản phẩm được chiết xuất từ thảo mộc tự nhiên như: Tinh chất trà xanh, tinh dầu tràm trà, chiết xuất lô hội, hoa cúc, nha đam… Nhìn chung cứ miễn là các loại sữa rửa mặt có chứa ít hoạt chất tẩy rửa, xà phòng thì sẽ giúp da bạn cân bằng độ ẩm, điều tiết bã nhờn và lấy đi bụi bẩn cho bề mặt da thông thoáng mà không gây khô da.

Bên cạnh đó, để lựa chọn đúng sữa rửa mặt cho da dầu bạn nên ưu tiên chọn lựa sữa rửa mặt dưới dạng kem, gel mềm không hạt massage cứng, nhằm tránh làm tổn thương và bào mòn lớp biểu bì hay trầy xước da.

*Có nên chọn mua sữa rửa mặt trị mụn đắt tiền cho da dầu  không ?*
Trên thị trường hiện nay, sữa rửa mặt trị mụn cho da dầu rất đa dạng thương hiệu, mẫu mã và giá thành, vài chục ngàn cũng có mà vài trăm ngàn thậm chí cả triệu đồng cũng có. Chúng tôi khuyên bạn không nên dùng tiền để cân đo đong đếm chất lượng của các loại sữa rửa mặt trị mụn này vì chưa chắc là loại nào đắt tiền sẽ có hiệu quả tốt còn rẻ tiền thì không.

_

_
_Top sữa rửa mặt trị mụn cho da dầu_​
Thực tế đã chứng minh trên thị trường có rất nhiều loại sữa rửa mặt trị mụn cho da dầu mà giá không quá đắt chỉ từ 35.000 VNĐ – dưới 500.000 VNĐ mà vẫn cho hiệu quả trị mụn tốt cho da dầu bạn có thể tham khảo như:

*- Sữa rửa mặt trị mụn Clean & Clear Morning Energy Gel Cleanser Brightening Lemon* của Pháp giá rất bình dân chỉ khoảng 35.000 VNĐ;​
*- Sữa rửa mặt trị mụn Hana Labo Perfect White* của Nhật bản giá khoảng 70.000 VNĐ/tuýp;​​*- Senka Perfect Whip* của Nhật;​​*- Cetaphil Gentle Skin Cleanser* của Canada;​​*- Innisfree Bija Trouble Facial Foam, BENEW Aloe* của Hàn;​​*- Neutrogena Oil-free Acne Wash, Cerave Foaming Facial Cleanser*​​*- Oil-Free Ance Wash Pink Grapefruit Foaming Scrub*,… của Mỹ;​​*- Sữa rửa mặt the body shop Tea Tree Skin Clearing Facial Wash*​​*- Sữa rửa mặt tạo bọt cho da dầu mụn tea tree clearing foaming cleanser* tới từ Anh quốc,…​
Để trả lời cho câu hỏi: “Có nên chọn mua sữa rửa mặt trị mụn đắt tiền cho da dầu không ? ” thì bạn nên tự xác định xem bản thân có thể chi bao nhiêu cho việc mua sữa rửa mặt cho 1 tháng ? Nếu ngân sách khoảng 500.000 VNĐ đổ lại thì những cái tên sữa rửa mặt trị mụn mà chúng tôi đã điểm danh ở phía trên rất xứng đáng để cho bạn lựa chọn và trải nghiệm đấy.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

